
Why a CS Degree Is Better Than Teaching Yourself How to Code - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/cs-degree-over-self-study/
======
blastbeat
At least in Germany, even if you are pursuing a CS degree at an university,
you are supposed to teach yourself how to code anyway. Hence it makes more
sense to get an degree in mathematics or physics, which have much higher
prestige than computer science.

